# Replacing supports in crawl space



## energy2spare (Nov 26, 2008)

*I just realized that this should have probably been posted in the FOUNDATION forum*

I have a crawl space that is about 18-24" high. A couple of the girder supports have rusted where they meet the concrete footing due to an old standing water problem. I have fixed the water problem (via french drain) so the space is complete dry now. I'm looking for some suggestions on how best to replace these rusted supports. Currently they are adjustable metal posts that are embedded in the concrete. My two ideas are:

*preferred method* 1) Cut off the old post where it meets the concrete pad and remove it completely. Put in a Simpson Strong Tie adjustable pier post (EPB44PHDG) This should slide into the embedded metal post (with just enough room) and the washer and nut would rest on the concrete footing. I would then use a pressure treated 4x6 to support the girder. This would allow me to adjust the post over time should the need arise. Would this work and be up to code in California? And, am I allowed to use a 4x6 post on a 4x4 pier support?

*Alternate method* 2) Cut off the old post where it meets the concrete footing. Insert a PST 4x6 and use Simpson Strong Tie 'A' brackets to anchor the 4x6 to the concrete footing. Then use a different type of bracket to attach the post to the girder. This would require drilling new holes into the concrete footing for the anchors and since space is limited, I'd like to try and avoid this if possible.


----------



## inspectorD (Nov 26, 2008)

I can live with where the question ended up.
It's the folks lookin for it who may need to look around some more.
Don't sweat it. Your better than those spammers.

On to the question, yes and no.
The brackets will work only for the size of wood you buy to match the attachment areas. Simpson makes so many brackets but each fits a different purpose. Usually an engineer specs them out, but I have even contacted them for answeres to my questions, they where happy to help. Since they sell brackets to attach only on two sides of a 4x4 I would use those with a 4x6. This is as long as that is all the support you need according to your codes.
Only your building official can say for sure what you can use in CA. You folks have a whole different ball 0 wax out there to deal with.
Crawl spaces are tough, glad to see you want to do it correctly, but only your guy can really give you the right answer out there in earthquake/mudslide occasional fire country.

Good luck on your project, let us know what happens.


----------



## energy2spare (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks InspectorD. Regarding code, how can I find out what my city requires? Can I go down to the City offices and just ask them?


----------



## inspectorD (Nov 26, 2008)

Bring a picture with you so they know what your talkin about. Also some measurements and a small drawing will help.The better prepared you are , the better the answers you will get.
They are there to help you do it right, and of course collect your money.

They may even stop by to see what you are trying to accomplish.
Good luck, let us know what your folks are like at town hall.


----------



## joecaption (Jan 9, 2011)

I'd be shocked if CA allowed adjustable steel post of any type. Not likly to hold up very well in an earth quake.
A full footing with soild blocks would be far better and never need to be redone.


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 9, 2011)

I hope he got this done 3 years ago,
And yes , always build to a higher standard.
The scary Fact is you only have to build to code.

And like I said...always consult with your Building official first, If you do not have one, hire an Engineer.


----------

